# For Sale :Goldoni two wheel tractor and attachments-sold stc



## big soft moose (24 May 2010)

This is on behalf of our project

we are selling a goldoni FC proffesional two wheel tractor with 9hp petrol motor







with a flail mower attachment






a scythe bar mower attachment






and a wood chipper / shredder attachment






Ideal if you have a large garden or small estate to maintain. This lot cost over 4k three years ago and has had very light use (none at all on the chipper)

However we can't get the tractor unit to start (it has been standing - in a dry lock box environment- for 18 months) and we have tried all the usual tricks (spark plugs, draining fuel through etc), someone who knows what they are doing with mechanics could get it running again (it turns over so the engine isnt seized) - a machinery manual and suplied toolkit are included

therefore we are selling on that basis for *£750 ono *for the lot.

collection from near oxford , or we'll deliver for 40p/mile - on account of the weight and bulk we are not putting these on pallets for courier 

(note the pics above are from the goldoni website , but are representative - I will substitute pictures of the actual kit once ive had a chance to take them)

contact me by pm if interested

(If you bought both this and the agria - see other thread i'd be prepared to deal on the price)


----------



## lurker (24 May 2010)

That's just what I want for my woodland estate!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
that I'm going to buy just as soon as my premium bonds come up :wink:


----------



## big soft moose (24 May 2010)

lurker":kxbrdqt4 said:


> That's just what I want for my woodland estate!
> .
> .
> .
> ...



well why not buy this now so you've got it when they do 

as its you i'll do a special price 










£749.99 :lol:


----------



## dickm (24 May 2010)

Wow, that's just the machine and accessories I needed when we moved up here. But a long way to push it from Wilts to Aberdeen if it won't start  . Still a bargain, though!

I was going to ask how good you found the chipper attachment, but I see you've not even used it. As a matter of interest, what engine does it have? The usual Briggs/Honda, or something more exotic?


----------



## big soft moose (24 May 2010)

dickm":1cpacefi said:


> Wow, that's just the machine and accessories I needed when we moved up here. But a long way to push it from Wilts to Aberdeen if it won't start  . Still a bargain, though!
> 
> I was going to ask how good you found the chipper attachment, but I see you've not even used it. As a matter of interest, what engine does it have? The usual Briggs/Honda, or something more exotic?



its a lombardini 9hp petrol engine (they do a 12hp deisel variant as well) - on the demo machine before we bought the chipper did okay on thin stuff so it would be fine for garden waste.

however a lot of what we cut down in is 3" plus which is why we havent used it - i need a timberwolf or bearcat really but they are silly money


----------



## big soft moose (25 May 2010)

big soft moose":ryao2fdf said:


> This is on behalf of our project
> 
> we are selling a goldoni FC proffesional two wheel tractor with 9hp petrol motor
> 
> ...


----------



## dickm (25 May 2010)

big soft moose":ca3oekin said:


> its a lombardini 9hp petrol engine (they do a 12hp deisel variant as well) - on the demo machine before we bought the chipper did okay on thin stuff so it would be fine for garden waste.
> 
> however a lot of what we cut down in is 3" plus which is why we havent used it - i need a timberwolf or bearcat really but they are silly money



Yes, wonderful beast the Bearcat. I managed to borrow one from a wildlife trust while we lived in MK, and it made short work of the remains of an Atlas cedar and some other stuff we cut down. Just wish I could have kept it!

I recently had a chance of a brand new Countax chipper that fits on their 14hp ride-on mower, but it would have needed some fettling to fit my machine. My guess is that with that hp, they ought to work OK, but maybe there are too many compromises? As someone once described the various attachments to convert old Howard Rotavators into motor scythes etc. "a bit of an abortion".


----------



## cj.hewitt (18 Jun 2010)

Is the Goldoni tractor still for sale - could we discuss on the telephone

Thanks

Chris Hewitt
0116 2863020 or 07787 554700


----------



## big soft moose (18 Jun 2010)

cj.hewitt":3ukybi0r said:


> Is the Goldoni tractor still for sale - could we discuss on the telephone
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



nah sorry mate both it and the agria have gone.


----------

